# Recent pics of your twins? Do share!



## SucreK

Hi ladies! If it isn't too intrusive, I thought it might be fun to share pics of everyone's babes. I feel like we see the just-born photos, but never see updated pics. :)

I'm attaching the girls' school pictures. Nora's in light blue and Lena's in dark blue.
 



Attached Files:







LX69-29_0131_EIMG_I4KCOLOR8X.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 27









LX69-29_0134_EIMG_I4KCOLOR8X.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 23









lx69-29_0141.jpg
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 44


----------



## luckythirteen

Your girls are absolutely gorgeous SucreK! I love their names too :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Beautiful babies!! Can't wait til i can share my pics! 6 weeks maximum Eeek!!


----------



## SucreK

Aw, thank you so much ladies! And congrats to you both! Twins are such an incredible joy. :)


----------



## marymoomin

Here are mine:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 77


----------



## SucreK

marymoomin said:


> Here are mine:

Good gravy, HOW CUTE ARE THEY??? I love their hats!:thumbup:


----------



## marymoomin

Pair of monsters Sucrek. Enjoy the delightful stage your girls are at before they start bulldozing your home!!


----------



## LucyLake

So beautiful everyone! They've grown so much! :flower::flower: Here are my 10 month olds: what a difference 10 quick months makes!
 



Attached Files:







1456134_977904682223299_5991359067797832733_n.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 90









babies.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 76


----------



## AngelUK

Seeing all these lovely twins makes me want to have more! LOL I am crazy! Lovely LOs everone!

My boys <3

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_8636_zpsd1c17dd8.jpg

https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/vlcsnap-2014-09-27-21h37m16s204_zpsf5bfbc6b.jpg


----------



## SucreK

I'm loving these pictures, too!!! Thanks for indulging me, ladies. :) LucyLake, I forgot that our twins were born on the same day! Happy 10 months to them!


----------



## marymoomin

Gorgeous twins! X


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Here are my twin girls, born Oct. 30th!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 48


----------



## SucreK

Little pumpkins! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Beautiful pictures ladies :flower: x


----------



## Pinkie 33

AWww great pics! Love all your twin bundles! Here are mine, one month now xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 54


----------



## SucreK

Pinkie 33 said:


> AWww great pics! Love all your twin bundles! Here are mine, one month now xx

Sweet little peanuts!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

aww pinkie they are just gorgeous xx


----------



## llammert13

All such sweet pictures! Every time a new pictures posts I get even more excited about finding out our genders and then meeting them!! 

Congratulations on all the sweet little bundles :)


----------



## fides

awww, cute pictures!!! 

our girls:

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/Porttwins7_zps9b3070df.jpg


----------



## SucreK

I'm officially loving these recent pics!


----------



## LucyLake

SucreK said:


> I'm loving these pictures, too!!! Thanks for indulging me, ladies. :) LucyLake, I forgot that our twins were born on the same day! Happy 10 months to them!

Awwww that's right!! :flower: I'm not ready for 2/6/15! <3 your girls are beautiful <3<3


----------



## SucreK

LucyLake said:


> SucreK said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving these pictures, too!!! Thanks for indulging me, ladies. :) LucyLake, I forgot that our twins were born on the same day! Happy 10 months to them!
> 
> Awwww that's right!! :flower: I'm not ready for 2/6/15! <3 your girls are beautiful <3<3Click to expand...

Oh, Lucy, thank you! I can't believe how big and handsome your boys are now! Also, I just realized that we not only delivered on the same day BUT AT THE SAME GESTATION (33+4). Are you my twin? ;)

2/6/15 is coming fast! I still have no idea what we're doing for them...probably something just with family, but it might turn into a blowout!


----------



## Mommieh25

They are beautiful!


----------



## Mommieh25

There is so much adorable cuteness on this thread!!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Love the pictures!! What a great idea for a thread! 

Here are our girls. They will be 2 in February! It's going by so fast!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 57


----------



## MrsC8776

And another one for giggles... They were fine until we put them down haha!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 61


----------



## SucreK

What beauties! And I love the Santa pic--classic!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I thought i'd bump this up with a gorgeous pic of my boys (biased and i don't care! lol) who will be 6 weeks old in 2 days time x 

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/samandolliedouble_zpsa2e5ff86.jpg


----------



## SucreK

Oh, they are SO PRECIOUS! My heart is melting!


----------



## AngelUK

adorable!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thank you, they are just amazing xx We twin mummies are very lucky!!


----------



## AngelUK

Agreed! <3


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

xxshell, those EYYYEEEEESSS, awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Laura2806

Gorgeous pics of gorgeous babies <3 can't wait to add mine is a few months! 

Shells how are you boys 6weeks already?!? Where is the time going!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

its going far too quick!! changing everyday, they need to slow down x


----------



## AngelUK

I feel like that too. I cannot believe that my babies will be 3 in less than a month! SO bittersweet!


----------



## Laura2806

It's horrible how quickly time goes :( I look at my toddler and wonder my new born went! And the thought of returning to work after maternity leave breaks my heart :cry:


----------



## lanet

I love this thread, so many cuties! Shells what gorgeous boys! Here are my 2, 3 weeks today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Laura2806

Gorgeous! Lanet how are they 3weeks already! Jeez times going toooo quick!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Lanet they are gorgeous!! but how are 3 weeks old already?? Mine were 7 weeks yesterday... growing and changing so fast! x


----------



## Laura2806

Don't you wish you could half how quick time goes?! Now they're here anyway! I'm counting down daily until I can hold my girls but once they're here, I'll want each day to be twice as long!


----------



## shirlls

Here are my non-identical twin girls, Emma & Sophie. They were born in November x

https://img4021.photobox.co.uk/756380326a1b6d67fd38f896e52654b8043b39b9a17aa12164ccfdb9bc808bf442b50789.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

aww little dolls! :)


----------



## SucreK

I love babies in frilly dresses! SO CUTE!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Beautiful girls!! x


----------



## lanet

So cute!!!


----------



## Laura2806

How sweet <3 xx


----------



## gabbygabz

Adorable!


----------



## GemmaG

Mason and Mia now 19 months :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## GemmaG

Mason
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xxshellsxx

awww gorgeous Gemma xx


----------



## SucreK

OK, I'm reviving this thread because I want to see everyone's babies! :)


----------



## SucreK

Lena in gray, Nora in blue. :) 15 months!
 



Attached Files:







20150511_170100.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 38


----------



## AngelUK

cuties!! :D


----------



## YikesBaby

Mine are still cooking. :)
 



Attached Files:







Twin A - Profile.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3









Twin B - Profile 2 (The Thinker Pose).jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SucreK

Adorable!


----------



## xxshellsxx

sucrek they are gorgeous girls xx

Here's my chunky butt boys xx

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/4%20month%20resize_zpsvyxfi2yo.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

aw the cuties! :)

Here are mine yesterday:

Dominic
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_1254_zpsf0dzp5r2.jpg

Sebastian: 
https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_1257%20-%20Version%202_zpsqaazvupb.jpg


----------



## xxshellsxx

aww gorgeous xx


----------



## marymoomin




----------



## AngelUK

Aw that is lovely!


----------



## SucreK

xxshellsxx said:


> sucrek they are gorgeous girls xx
> 
> Here's my chunky butt boys xx
> 
> https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/4%20month%20resize_zpsvyxfi2yo.jpg

Squee! I just wanna pinch those cheeks! So adorable!


----------



## SucreK

AngelUK said:


> aw the cuties! :)
> 
> Here are mine yesterday:
> 
> Dominic
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_1254_zpsf0dzp5r2.jpg
> 
> Sebastian:
> https://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Angelique_the_Mage/Dominic%20and%20Sebastian/IMG_1257%20-%20Version%202_zpsqaazvupb.jpg

Your boys are just beyond. ::SQUEEZE::


----------



## AngelUK

thank you so much :D


----------



## Laura2806

Gorgeous!! All of them!! Thought id be posting my girls here saturday but false start!!


----------



## HappiestMom

here are my boys...first pics in blue were back this time last year...and then the last two are just a month ago after their first professional haircuts....Dex (B) is first in each set and Gabe(A) is second..... they will be 2 July 30th!! cant believe it!
 



Attached Files:







Dexnow.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8









Gabenow.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2871.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2872.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xxshellsxx

beautiful boys x


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Everyone twins are beautiful.

Here are my monkeys at just over 3 and a half, I have no idea where the time went.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ~Brandy~

Here are our lil precious ones!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 30


----------



## xxshellsxx

gorgeous babies xx


----------



## AngelUK

Loving all the twins! Such gorgeous children, everyone :)


----------



## fides

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/PortTwins2_zps817821fb.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/Porttwins7_zps9b3070df.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/twin4_zpsc7509a7a.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/DSCF8977_zps4e5f3912.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/4be0e4e2-eb2a-4ae2-af15-ecfca16e471e_zpsxldyia8e.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/DSCF0432_zpsv58f8e5i.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/DSCF0990_zpsbqou5xaq.jpg

Not sure if we'll be able to take any more month pics now that they're both rolling! :haha:


----------



## gabbygabz

1 month pic!
 



Attached Files:







1 Month.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 51


----------



## xxshellsxx

precious pictures :) Gorgeous babies! x


----------



## lanet

Loving all the updated pics, time for an update here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Nut_Shake

Nice to see some old names i remember on here! The pics are just adorable, SO cute :)

Here are my chickens

https://i61.tinypic.com/2e1eqee.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/1q1lyb.jpg
https://i61.tinypic.com/2ebx3bt.jpg


----------



## AngelUK

Looking at you I am not surprised you have such beautiful children Nut_Shake! Gorgeous family :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahh that's so sweet of you, thank you! Though I'm always reminded that my children look exactly like their father and nothing like me, haha


----------



## Laura2806

The your husband/partner/their dad is gorgeous ;) 

My girls at 2wks 5days <3 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/55BA8AAE-BCD0-48F9-B74D-252B7D2AA812_zpsmdpbeuja.jpg


----------



## jogami

I am bumping this because I really think admin should make this a sticky ;) 

So so gorgeous!!!

Here are my baby girls.

1. Just born
2. 6 months
3. 1 year
4. 1.6 years
5. 2 years
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1440503694114_resized.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 12









FB_IMG_1440503858623_resized.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8









FB_IMG_1440504152565_resized.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8









FB_IMG_1440504260623_resized.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 11









FB_IMG_1440504302458_resized.jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Koifish

My little men &#128150; not home yet but fighting on to get there!
 



Attached Files:







20150814_142706.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 18









mms_img-1078830787456.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## SucreK

Gorgeous, Koifish!


----------



## jogami

They are beautiful Koifish! Hope they come home very soon :flower:


----------



## Dark_Star

Koifish they are beautiful! They look healthy and alert, I hope you get to take them home very soon.


----------



## lornapj83

All these twins are so cute my boys are nearly 10 now so scary how quickly it goes :)


----------



## DoubleTFun

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...hint=folder,
Jaetin

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...nt=photo,jpg
Cuinntin


Still in the NICU 8 days old today.


----------



## Laura2806

Not been in for a long while so thought I'd post! My girls are 14wks old now and doing amazing! Trying to sit themselves up, so alert, sleeping less during the day and ready for purée already! Especially Caitlin, all the signs are there! Anyway here they are :) 

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/03B64CC8-2EAC-4E9C-9F07-345DF81C5E96_zps2m8xcret.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/84E9FE23-F829-4CB7-B5CB-A4C95CC3219D_zpsvoxo3fvl.jpg


----------



## Dark_Star

Here's a picture of my twin boys Leif and Finley on their day of birth (in the hats) and on day 5.
 



Attached Files:







11987075_10154270744132814_6368546453378044725_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









12019788_10154283907702814_5351942875123123478_n.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AngelUK

Aw sweet babies Laura! :D Are you advised to start them so early on puree? Weird how advice changes, isn't it, cause we were told not to till 6 months! Wish they'd make up their mind!

And congrats Dark Star! So sweet!


----------



## fides

awww, they're all beautiful!!


----------



## DoubleTFun

I thought it was until 6 months also. Beautiful babies!


----------



## Laura2806

It was 6months when Oscar was born, he's almost 3, now it's down to 4 again but I have been advised to start earlier as Caitlin is very much ready. 6months is solids, 4 months is purée' according to my HV, they'll be 16wks/4months next week xx


----------

